# Need Help with DIY Canister Project for 300G planted tank



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I've a 300G planted tank running with 2x Eheim 2217. They seemed enough till now but i want to increase the filtering capacity a bit. And I dont have enough height below the tank for larger external filters. And also I've a spare Aqua Medic OR3500. So I decided to use that head pump with a DIY Plexiglass box:









(Sorry for bad illustration, paint)

In this system head pump will work out of water and it will be cooled just with received water in it. And the water flow will decrease by passing through filter media. Can this work without harming the head pump? And can i have an increase on performance when comparing this with 2x 2217?

Thanks in advance for any comment.
Regards.

Ps.I also think using a little pre-filtering box at suction hose (to prevent the filter suck my little shrimps). It may decrease the flow rate again.
Ps. A picture of the tank ([email protected]'09):


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

This reminds me a bit of what is used in saltwater as a sump. Instead of a plexiglass box at the bottom (and the associated problems with sealing and making sure of no leaks, especially with the gph thru movement) I would suggest instead using a 10 or 20 gallon aquarium filled with media sandwiched between generic filter pads. Since the bacteria populations that help the biofilter are really only dependent on the medium, not the housing, it would be much simpler and can create a large area for bacterial colonization. 

Google DIY Sump and you'll find many DIY projects with schematics if you are interested in going this route.

Best of luck


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

It can be done with plexiglass box, I am using DIY canister filter for my 55G tank, that I have made out of plexiglass and Mag Drive 7 Water Pump , and i agree with AguaVerde about sealing. But if the sealing is done right it works great.
On my set up intake is 5/8in and out 1/2in and no problem with pump.

http://www.jonolavsakvarium.com/eng_diy/canister_filter/article.html


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Ever thought of going with a Nu-Clear Filter's > 
http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Inland_Seas_500_Series_Nu_Clear_Modular_Canister_Filters_s/224.htm
They also have a empty container so you can put what ever you want, and they can be stack also.


----------



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Thanks a lot for all replies.


AguaVerde said:


> This reminds me a bit of what is used in saltwater as a sump. Instead of a plexiglass box at the bottom (and the associated problems with sealing and making sure of no leaks, especially with the gph thru movement) I would suggest instead using a 10 or 20 gallon aquarium filled with media sandwiched between generic filter pads. Since the bacteria populations that help the biofilter are really only dependent on the medium, not the housing, it would be much simpler and can create a large area for bacterial colonization.
> 
> Google DIY Sump and you'll find many DIY projects with schematics if you are interested in going this route.
> 
> Best of luck


AguaVerde,
A DIY sump made by an aquarium would be simpler , i agree. However I may have difficulty with keeping injected CO2 in the water with the open-top sump system. There will be too much movement at water surface.

Daniil and inkslinger,
Thanks for those link, I was planning to setup a similar system. Nu-Clear seems exactly what i need, but i doubt they ship it to Turkey 
I'll probably make my own DIY box again, I'll share pictures here when it's done.
At the first post, my question was about the power head actually, not the box. I wanted to know if it's possible use the power head(OR3500) inline without having overheating issue that can damage itself. 
And it's answered, Thanks.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

According to the Operation Manual The pump may be installed submerged or out of the water. 
http://www.swelluk.com/pdfs/Aqua Medic Ocean Runner.pdf


----------



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Hello again,

The plexiglass box is done now. We made it with a friend who has a nice "hobby room" with many tools 
Dimensions are 33*33*H40cm (13"*13"*H16"). It has nearly 30L of filter media capacity.

Here are some pictures from construction day:
Two of side plexi pieces are drilled for inlet and outlet pipes. Then the body is built up and it's sticked on the base;

















Reinforcement pieces are used to prevent bending;

















The cover (it's reinforced in same way);









I couldn' find any O'ring to use between the cover and the body. So we made our own by using silicone. It will be using for sealing after its congelation;









Pipes are fitted;

















The cover and nut-screws;









First water filling attempt;









Happily there isn't any leaking issue till now 

I'll share some more pictures when I complete PVC fittings of the head pump. 
I hope this will work properly.

Regards.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a cool set up.
Nice work.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice tank and canister....how much have you spent on the canister so far?


----------



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

boink said:


> Nice tank and canister....how much have you spent on the canister so far?


Thanks Boink.

I spent nearly 250$(US) for the canister and PVC parts, but I'm in Turkey. I don't know if we have same prices. I can give the list of materials with prices then you can compare:

- 2m^2 of 10mm Plexiglass..................................... ~160$
- 2m of plexiglass pipe (r=16mm)............................. ~20$
- PVC parts (pipes, fittings and 4xVane)................... ~50$
- Others (1L chloroform, flexible hoses,screws etc)......~20$


----------



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Hey all,

My filter project is ended. It's working properly now and it's much more powerfull than i expected .
At my previous post the canister was made. Now I'll go on with inside details and fittings :

Two drilled plate used for holding filter media between them and for preventing filter media to block water entrance and exit:
Bottom:

















Top:









Canister filled and closed tightly:









Fittings:









Suction side:








Power Head side:









U-pipes for suction made by transparent plexiglass. I filled the pipe with fine sand and heated the pipe to curve it:









I've many shrimps and ember tetras in my tank that's why I made a little box to prevent filter to suck them in:
















It need to be easily cleaned. So made those drilled plates removable. I'll put sponge between those removable plates.

U-pipes glued to the box:









Transparent u-pipes and the box in the tank:









Size comparison with the old filter(Eheim 2217)  :

















Water flow comparison, New one VS 2x Eheim 2217:
















I put that black piece during water chances.If not the water fall digs the substrate.

That's all with the filter. Now it's time to work on with rescaping:









Regards.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

That is a fantastic job you have done. :jaw:
Daniil


----------



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

Daniil said:


> That is a fantastic job you have done. :jaw:
> Daniil


Thanks


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow! I am amazed at the filter project!! Very well done!


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

that thing is practically indestructable


----------



## billb1 (May 29, 2009)

Very elegant! 
Now that you have had this running for awhile, how is it working? Do you know how often you will need to clean the media?


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats a nice job with all the acrylic work.


----------



## bammbamm (May 12, 2006)

billb1 said:


> Very elegant!
> Now that you have had this running for awhile, how is it working? Do you know how often you will need to clean the media?


That filter is still working properly... *knocks on wood* 
I'm cleaning it nearly every 6 months.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Daniil said:


> It can be done with plexiglass box, I am using DIY canister filter for my 55G tank, that I have made out of plexiglass and Mag Drive 7 Water Pump , and i agree with AguaVerde about sealing. But if the sealing is done right it works great.
> On my set up intake is 5/8in and out 1/2in and no problem with pump.
> 
> http://www.jonolavsakvarium.com/eng_diy/canister_filter/article.html


Daniil

Is the canister you made the 1st design or the 2nd design with backwash?

Please post some pictures!!

also what did you use as the container and how did you seal the lid?

bob


----------



## SAplantNerd (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow. Very nice build. Looks better than most canister filters.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

plexiglas or plexiglass?

there is a HUGE diffrence.


I would recomend against bracing a acrylic box like that. for those that don't know arcylic soak up some water about 4% weight, which means it can swell to the point where it can pop a seam or crack. Nylon hardware is also recomend vs metal.


----------

